# [Malaysian NRs] Ainesh Sevellaraja 3BLD - 28.13 Single and 32.63 Mean



## Iggy (Jul 20, 2017)

The single was done on the easy scramble in the first round, it could've probably been better if I wasn't nervous. The mean was in the finals (last solve is missing though). I guess it's time to get back to practicing?


----------

